
Slack Harms Projects - SilasReinagel
https://www.silasreinagel.com/blog/2019/08/12/how-slack-harms-projects/
======
takeout
I disagree for many reasons, but chief among them is that Slack is a tool,
like email or JIRA are tools, to communicate between members of a team. The
culture around that communication is what makes these tools useful. If a
company bases their culture around real time communication and organizes both
their communication tool and company accordingly, a lot of these problems
disappear. Multiple channels and project channels can ensure that only
relevant people get notifications. And 10 years ago, people were complaining
about the constant pinging of email as a distraction from work. You can close
or mute Slack!

One thing you don't mention here is the usefulness of RTC tools for remote
work. I work remotely, and I can't imagine only interacting with my co-workers
through email or a ticket interface. It is, for me and my company, not at all
conducive to the type of innovation that makes our work successful. I think
RTC tools are the closest remote employees can get to "Hey X, can I grab you
for a second?" Emails are too formal, tickets are even more so. Slack is
perfect for this kind of communication.

Side note: at my co., big tickets or ideas get sent in emails. You don't have
to use just one tool!

~~~
PaulHoule
Many ticket systems are awful for reasons other than being ticket systems.

For instance there are all the JIRA installations that have more options to
make a ticket than there are dials at the flight engineer's station on a 747
in the 1970s. There are the issue trackers that run on a server that has too
little RAM so it takes 30 seconds to load that bloated "create ticket" page.

I think making something more fluent than the typical issue tracker but more
structured than slack would be the way to go.

~~~
SilasReinagel
I agree with this completely.

Having a good ticket system makes a world of difference.

If it's slow, or clunky, or buggy, or cumbersome, then the ticket system
itself harms the projects and prevents progress.

At lot of usage of Jira falls precisely in this category.

